# Seeking any Welcome Amiibo Cards!



## mimichu (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't have any of this set, but I have many duplicates of other series to give.

Biff (070)
Bella x2 (069)
Clyde (068)
Portia (021)
Benjamin (184)
T-Bone (062)
Fauna (019)
Shari x2 (044)
Resetti (006)
Tom Nook (002)
Quillson (041)
Diana x2 (089)
Roscoe (078)
Saharah (013)
Tutu (061)
Chari (023)
Molly (099)
Cyrano (094)
Copper x2 (105)
Kabuki (037)
Cheif(086)
Knox (047)
Isabelle (001)
Opal (051)
Eugene (080)
Claudia (287)
Astrid (276)
Biskit (279)
Drago (243)

I really want to have these RV cards, so if you're willing to trade, please do!
Just PM me if you want to set up a trade!


----------



## evetype (Jun 17, 2017)

How many are you willing to give for one card? Does it depend on the card?


----------



## glora (Jun 17, 2017)

Canceling as you never got back on


----------



## mimichu (Jun 20, 2017)

I am willing to give multiple for the RV cards, but would prefer to keep it to one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry. I was away from my computer and couldn't get to it over the weekend. I hope you have good luck with other trades, though!


----------

